#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  I'm getting a new hip

## Humbert

Yesterday I was approved! Hip replacement surgery courtesy of the Thai government social healthcare system. Any improvement will be a blessing as I have been living in constant pain for three years with this condition.
Does anyone have any recommendations, advice or horror stories to relate?

----------


## sabang

> courtesy of the Thai government social healthcare system.


How did you manage that? Don't you have to pay for it?  :Confused: 

Mate of mine quit his job as a logistics manager in Oz and bought a truck on the back of a permanent contract awarded by one of his contacts, shortly to be followed by a second truck.
Poor bugger was on the job for two weeks, fell backwards while dismounting from the truck and screwed both his hips.
He's had one hip replacement done, second one coming up.

----------


## woodenshoe

My brother will have one done end of the month..

Best seems to be 2 shells placed around the end of thighbone. This instead of cutting end off and placing an insert. Less chance of wrong lengths and angles. Also this technique has better lifespan (30-40 yrs) as opposse to the insert (15 yrs).

----------


## Humbert

> How did you manage that? Don't you have to pay for it?


The hip is totally shot so my health insurance pays for replacement. Since I work in Thailand, I am covered by the Thai healthcare system. If I was back in the US my out of pocket would have been sizable. I will just have to pay for a portion of my private room which is my choice.
Sorry about your friend, ouch!

----------


## sabang

^ OK. Well I'm not sure where you are, but the Queen Sirikit hospital in Sattahip (about 40Km from Pattaya) is well stocked with Specialists and gets pretty good feedback. It's good enough for the Royal family, anyway. Good luck with it.

----------


## woodenshoe

One is called Hip Resurfacing (HR). The other THR (Total Hip Replacement).

HR seems to have 1/4 of the complications of THR.

----------


## woodenshoe

Birmingham Hip* Resurfacing System | Driven by experience (producer)
Corin Group PLC (producer)

----------


## Humbert

Resurfacing is not an option for me because the joint degeneration is too advanced. Resurfacing is in its infancy in Thailand and I have read that people should avoid that procedure here.

----------


## woodenshoe

i see..

Best of luck Humbert..

----------


## Thai Pom

A buddy of mine has had both of his done at the RTAF Hospital at Don Muaeng one HR and one THR.  He is back playing golf with the group now, plus the fact he is 72 years old.

----------


## Humbert

> A buddy of mine has had both of his done at the RTAF Hospital at Don Muaeng one HR and one THR. He is back playing golf with the group now, plus the fact he is 72 years old.


I hope to be back playing golf soon too. I expect my handicap will be up in the twenties. Your friend has quite a few years on me.

----------


## AntRobertson

^Good news on the Op/acceptance, Humbert.  Friend of mines father was an orthopedic surgeon and he described the procedure to me once and showed me the new joints and stuff they insert, quite fascinating.

----------


## larvidchr

My Dear old Mother have had both hips replaced (back home in Denmark), the last one 9 month ago, she has no problems goes swimming twice a week and "races" around on her bicycle almost every day, she is 73 bless her, she is totally pain free and almost as mobile as before.

I wish you the best of luck Humbert, I'm sure it will be fine and that you will be pain-free once the post op re training is over, I think for my old Mother it was about 6 month with steady improvement the whole time, younger can probably do it more quickly.

 :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> ^Good news on the Op/acceptance, Humbert. Friend of mines father was an orthopedic surgeon and he described the procedure to me once and showed me the new joints and stuff they insert, quite fascinating.


Thanks mate, when are you going in for your neck surgery?

----------


## mordred

Good luck to you.  Hope you're up and around in no time.

----------


## forreachingme

A friend made that in Korat, he investigated and found a surgeon that had made 40 times the job on other patients allready...
As he was around 50 and a hip is supposed to last 20 years he had to impose his choice by the docs...
The hip was ordered from Switzerland...
Operation done may be 3 years ago, the guy is very happy with it, all works fine and the pain he suffered is gone...

Good luck with it Humbert...

----------


## daveboy

I haven't got a hip replacement horror story but theres plenty here.


Knee & Hip Problems Board Index: hip replacement horror stories

----------


## Loy Toy

A new hip.........????????????

I'm hip already but Hubert, I hope they sort your one out mate. It must be almost a pain in the bum.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

First off, good luck Humbert. One of my best mates is a hip replacement specialist in the uk and he charges upwards of 50 grand a hip (uk price) so I hope you get it sorted a lot cheaper over here. 

Let us know because I'm looking into health holidays for people in the uk to get shit sorted out cheaper over here and a holiday.

Are you in a load of pain?

----------


## S Landreth

> Yesterday I was approved! Hip replacement surgery courtesy of the Thai government social healthcare system. Any improvement will be a blessing as I have been living in constant pain for three years with this condition.
> Does anyone have any recommendations, advice or horror stories to relate?


Someone (very close to me, he might be 64 years old) I know had two of them done (maybe one year apart from one another) and Ill share you his story when I get back to BKK (Tuesday?). Lived in pain for years like you,but now, no pain. Back in the saddle, again.

----------


## Humbert

> Are you in a load of pain?


The worst part is when you sit on a typical Thai, plastic, noodle-shop style chair. The joint locks up and can't be re-extended until all the muscles relax, takes about 5 minutes. You are standing there with your leg up in air like a dog taking a piss. The pain is awesome, I would not wish it on anybody.

----------


## peterpan

^ Hope it all goes well for you Hum and yr back on yr feet and in the saddle having a short time in no time.

----------


## patsycat

My mother who is 79 had one replaced about 20 years ago, and has just had the other one done in June,  she is back on her feet, driving and feels much better after having suffered for quite a few years with pain and discomfort.  Hopefully, she'll be dancing at her 80th birthday party in February!!

----------


## mediamanbkk

Good luck with the op, please keep the story up-to-date on here as it happens.

----------


## Humbert

> Good luck with the op, please keep the story up-to-date on here as it happens.


Good idea.
No photos of my bedpan adventures though.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

Best of luck, HB.

----------


## terry57

My mates mother had a hip replacement 3 years ago in Bumung grad hospital.

Fooking ozzie health system would not do it and had her on a waiting list. Hip got that bad he bought her over here and paid cash which was a shite load cheaper than ozzie.

He was well happy as the service was brilliant and a top job was done, she was 77 by the way.

Many people will say that Bumung grad is a rip off but they came through on this occasion with a very competive price also the facilities at this hospital is second to none. 

Suppose if you got insurance its worth a crack.

Good luck matey.

----------


## bsnub

Good luck!! I will say that I have had knee surgery and that you must work hard on the rehab. The first 6 months are key...

----------


## S Landreth

Back to the story. The guy I knew who had both of hips replaced during the past couple of years is a manager of a small ranch in Florida,a cowboy. He grew up riding and believed that is what contributed to his hips giving out.

Anyway,..his pain started off gradually on one side. The pain grew as time went on and started to limit his mobility,.he found it hard to get started after long periods of time,.like sitting in front of the TV and then trying to get up,.getting in and out of his truck and riding. After many visits to the doctor and pain pills he reluctantly decided to have the one hip replaced (doesnt like doctors or hospitals). At times he thought it wasnt worth it,.fighting with the insurance company, the time away from work, but the pain persisted. There was nothing he could do to stop the pain,.not enough drugs (which he doesnt like doing), not even staying away from positions or work that would aggravate the hip.

On his journey to learn more about hip replacement he changed doctors, to one he thought would be better suited for him/his needs (the doctor he settled with is much more patient friendly and has done more operations). He had doubts that a hip replacement would solve his problem and I think he didnt want to go through the procedure due to other health problems (heart condition,.he didnt want to go under).

After a couple of years with agonizing pain he had one hip replaced. Within a year,.had the other hip replaced. He is now on a horse again riding where he is happiest although not riding as hard,.just kind of laying back, being boss. He has told me, if it ever happens to me, not to think about having the hip replaced,.just do it. 

For years (while visiting) I used to watch him get out of his pickup and you could see the pain on his face. Those normal every day tasks, we all take for granted can come to a halt with a bad hip.

While listening to his story/stories he brought up two things that stood out to me,.the doctor who will be doing the procedure and the type of device that will be used as the replacement. Of course you might not be able to be as choosey with the doctor that will be in charge of your operation, because you are here in Thailand, but you should be able to check on the type of device they will be using. After finding out what type of device they will be using, you might want to check up on it.

Good luck,.you will be so happy living without pain.

----------


## Humbert

^ Thanks very much for your story and advice about being careful about the device they use.

----------


## Loy Toy

I was out dancing the other night and pulled some muscles around the hip area and I was in terrible pain.

Thankfully that pain has subsided and I hope your relief comes soon and your operation is a success.

----------


## Humbert

> I was out dancing the other night and pulled some muscles around the hip area and I was in terrible pain.
> 
> Thankfully that pain has subsided and I hope your relief comes soon and your operation is a success.


Gotta watch those John Travolta moves Toy. I think I got my problem by skiing too many mogul fields.

----------


## staggerleee

I wish you alll the best on your operation and recovery, Humbert.  

I have one question, though.

Where did you read that the hip resurfacing surgery should be avoided here?  I would be very interested to read that.  

The hip resurfacing procedure must start out in it's infancy first, shouldn't it?  It has to start somewhere.  I think Thai surgeons are very well qualified to study this kind of procedure.  It is less invasive and poses less risks than the THR, doesn't it?  And a revision with THR in the future is a whole lot easier with the bone preserved by the hip resurfacing the first time.

----------


## Humbert

> I wish you alll the best on your operation and recovery, Humbert. 
> 
> I have one question, though.
> 
> Where did you read that the hip resurfacing surgery should be avoided here? I would be very interested to read that. 
> 
> The hip resurfacing procedure must start out in it's infancy first, shouldn't it? It has to start somewhere. I think Thai surgeons are very well qualified to study this kind of procedure. It is less invasive and poses less risks than the THR, doesn't it? And a revision with THR in the future is a whole lot easier with the bone preserved by the hip resurfacing the first time.


I can't remember where I read that. Could have been Thaivisa. I agree with what you are saying, Thai surgeons are skilled and do have to start somewhere. My joint is totally deteriorated so I don't think that would work for me. Cheers.

----------


## crippen

A neighbour of mine had this op. done under a epidural anesthetic while totally awake.Ex-fireman,so he coped ok.  He says saws,drills reamers and hammers involved!  Quite interesting were his words! Operation a total success.  Best of luck with your op.

----------


## Humbert

> A neighbour of mine had this op. done under a epidural anesthetic while totally awake.Ex-fireman,so he coped ok. He says saws,drills reamers and hammers involved! Quite interesting were his words! Operation a total success. Best of luck with your op.


Doc assured me that I would be knocked out completely. My surgery is scheduled for Saturday morning. I hear they put you on a morphine drip for a few days.

----------


## staggerleee

What hospital are you getting your hip done?  Do you get to choose your surgeon or are you assigned one?  

I had my hip resurfaced in Bangkok very recently and I used my Thai Social Insurance card as well.  It went very well.  I am now recovering now 2 weeks later.  It is a long road ahead for full recovery.  I had an epidural in my spine, not the general anesthetic.  They told me it was better because it would last a few hours longer.  I would not have any pain even after I woke up. 

 I remember I could hear the sounds of what they were doing at first, but then I asked for something to help me sleep, and they gave me a pill and I slept.  But I woke up at the end of the operation and I didn't feel anything.  I talked with the surgeon at the end of the operation and he told me everything went normal, but that one let was 1 centimeter longer than the other,and the incision was  only 15 centimeters long.  

I stay;ed in the hospital for 6 days total.  The immediate recovery after was pretty hard.  I had a catheter in and the whole experience was surreal.  I had never had surgery before, so I didn't know what to expect.  

I am now on crutches and I think I will be for a while.   I'm just taking it slow, I want the hip to work, so I don't want to put too much weight on it too soon.  

Best wishes for you and your recovery Humbert.

----------


## nigelandjan

A good tip is to avoid ebay for these type of problems ,,I work with a man who bought false teeth off ebay and its a terrifying experience sitting in the same room eating sandwiches at lunch time .

----------


## Humbert

> What hospital are you getting your hip done? Do you get to choose your surgeon or are you assigned one?


It's being done at Ladprao General. I met the surgeons but did not choose them. They seemed very competent and their English was excellent. I have confidence that they will do a good job.
How long before they got you up trying to walk? I hope you continue to progress on your recovery. Keep in touch.

----------


## Nawty

Well....morphine is good, so you have that to look forward to.

The recovery period not so good.

My advice....when they give you the anaesthetic......try to stay awake for as long as you can, fight it, see how many seconds you can last. I have done it 4 times and the last time I lasted a lot longer before passing out.

----------


## Humbert

Hospital called yesterday and pushed me back one week because they didn't have a big boned farang artificial hip joint in stock!

----------


## Humbert

That sure was a fun 11 days at Lad Prao General.
I managed to squeeze in 2 hip surgeries because the orderlies who were transfering me from a gurney post-surgery to a bed in ICU dropped me and dislocated my new hip. I had revision surgery a few days later.
Things seem to be on the mend now but I have lost faith in the Thai hospital system.

----------


## slackula

> dropped me and dislocated my new hip.


OUCH!!!!!




> I have lost faith in the Thai hospital system


Fooking hell! I think most people would upon getting dropped by the orderlies!

----------


## Nawty

Should we laugh or cry...

----------


## reinvented

go carefully
ive heard they only last 10 or so years

----------


## staggerleee

Dude,

I"m so sorry to hear that.  going through that whole process again would suck beyond belief!  I wonder what the doctor thought about it.  Do those guys still have a job?  I still have faith in the Thai Social Security Insurance Dept.  i got my hip resurfaced in October.  Luckily I only had to do it once.  I will probably have to get the total hip replacement within 10 -20 years  as a revision when the resurfacing wears out.  

Going through that much trauma is a lot for any person.  I wish you a speedy recovery.  

stagger

----------


## Nawty

Can someone change the title please to 'bean goes to hospital'...

----------


## Muadib

I hope you were still numb when the fucktards dropped you... Speedy recovery...

----------


## StrontiumDog

Holy cow Humbert!

Hope you are ok mate. That sounds bloody horrible. 

Personally, I had little faith to begin with..

----------


## Nawty

I just had minor surgery at Bangkok Hosp in PakChong and i went in there with exreme lack of faith, prepared to wait till next weekend in bangkok and have it looked at.

This was after a visit there 3 months ago when 2 docs, both seemed young and still learning, sent to the country to experiment on us country folk....cos we dun know much better.....

Anyway, had 10b sized lump removed from back with local and an ear infection fixed up....all done and out in an hour....and the bill was half what i expected it to be after the last visit.

I hate local anaesthetics....you get the 5 or 6 needles to start with, then you left imagining what he is doing back there as he slices and dices and pulls out a lump and holds it up for you to see and says....'here it is'....

----------


## Rascal

Hum question what is your age? Relevant I think unless you are hurt?

----------


## Rascal

slacking: What language is that fooking?

----------


## Humbert

It has been 11 weeks since my hip replacement surgery. I have had a few complications. First, I developed a painfully itchy skin infection which turned out to be eczema. I visited a specialist to clear it up because the Thai social doctors at Lad Prao general were incompetant to deal with it. I also developed a lot of swelling in the foot and ankle of the leg which was operated on. I complained but my surgeon told me not to worry. After 9 weeks and still no improvement my doctor finally diagnosed 'deep vein thrombosis', a blood clot. The diagnosis was confirmed through an ultrasound of my leg. I have had to take medication, aspirin (?!?) and stay off the leg for the last ten days. I understand that in the U.S. patients are given anti-coagulant drugs as preventative measure for six months after surgery. Now the swelling has come done about 90% and I am going back to work tomorrow. 
The hip seems to be working OK. I have a little bit of pain around the incision when I walk a lot but that will go away with time.
To be honest, I expected this to be a lot easier because I had heard so many stories from people about how trouble free their experiences had been. I guess no one is the same and the healing process can vary greatly from individual to individual.

----------


## AntRobertson

Obviously it could have gone better, but glad to hear there's no permanent damage and all is ok'ish now Humbert.

----------


## Loy Toy

Keep positive mate, and in spite of all the set-backs and I wish you a continued good recovery.

By the way, are you a tall man as most of the people I know who have needed hip replacements are tall people or ex-sportsman?

----------


## Humbert

I'm six foot, so average height I guess. I got knocked about doing a lot of skiing and windsurfing back in the day.

----------


## Loy Toy

I think I will need a replacement ankle soon and after years of long distance running, rugby and cricket.

Best be a lounge lizard and so as to maintain a good working body later on in life.

----------


## staggerleee

Skiing and windsurfing, eh?  Are you from California?  

Take it easy dude, don't push yourself.  You'll be back to normal.  Deep vein thombrosis is very common I've heard after this kind of traumatic surgery.  YOu've been through a major trauma, it's going to take time.  Everyone has different recovery times, you can't really compare.  The golden period is supposed to be 6 months after the surgery when the chances of something going wrong is reduced significantly, or maybe up to a year after.  

After my hip resurfacement, I went back to work too early, and I slipped on the crutches outside on the wet ground.  I also fell off of a chair because I thought I could get away with too much.  Be patient. 

Good luck back to work.

----------


## Humbert

I think my doctor is wacko. He put me on aspirin for the DVT. My daughter who works for Smith Glaxo Kline in the U.S. asked a doc and he said Cumoden is commonly used for this. The swelling has come down but I am still skeptical of aspirin as the correct med.
I lived in San Francisco until my job took me to Chicago. That put an end to my windsurfing.

----------


## Nawty

People die on aspirin...

Go see another quack....take 2...their cheap

----------


## Muadib

Aspirin will thin your blood and will act as an anti-coagulant if taken daily... Having said that, you would have been prescribed something strongly than aspirin in the US... 

A co-worker had a knee replacement last year... He never did get better and upon going to another orthopedic surgeon found out they had put the wrong size joint in his knee... A second surgery to correct the first doctor's mistake and he's on the mend and getting around... 

Hope you get back on your feet soon...

----------


## Humbert

> they had put the wrong size joint in his knee...


Unbelievable. They used the biggest hip available in Thailand for me. Doc said I am in the 90th percentile, even among farangs, for bone size. At least I am in the 90th percentile for something. Nobody can dare call me fragile.

----------


## Humbert

Next Saturday I am having my other hip replaced.
I have been living with constant and increasing pain for the last two years on this hip but I dread going through the ordeal again.
At least I will be able to walk and excercise without pain soon.
About 5 days in the hospital I suppose and then a month of hobbling around on crutches.
No wifi at the hospital so I have to start downloading movies.

----------


## Storekeeper

> Yesterday I was approved! Hip replacement surgery courtesy of the Thai government social healthcare system. Any improvement will be a blessing as I have been living in constant pain for three years with this condition.
> Does anyone have any recommendations, advice or horror stories to relate?


What happened Humbert? Work related?

----------


## Humbert

> What happened Humbert? Work related?


I don't know. My dad had rheumatoid arthritis but never had a problem with his legs. Probably all the long distance running I did in the past.

----------


## ENT

Good luck with that, mate. So far so good with me and all my blood relatves, though a few inlaws have had the job done, all none sporty types, but maybe being overweight was their problem.

----------


## sabang

Recently got the news that my long time PA/ slavedriver had a double hip replacement in HK. Went well for her, although she was out of action for six weeks or so. Soon, she'll be dancing drunk again. Hope this one goes well for you mate. There does seem to be quite a lot of this hip replacement about.

We'll have to start calling you 'the six million dollar man' Hipbert. :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> but maybe being overweight was their problem.


That's a big factor. I don't think that's my problem. I am 6ft and have always weighed between 185 and 195 lbs. I lost 15 lbs this year just to see if that would help and it had no effect on the pain.

----------


## Boon Mee

Just ran across this thread Humbert and hope things work out for you.  Living with constant pain is, not to be sarcastic, a real pain.  I broke my neck some years ago - fractured C1, C2 & C3 and was paralyzed for 6 months.  Through judicious use of acupuncture (accident occurred in Singapore) I regained total mobility but the recovery was _real_ painful.

Best of luck with this next hip replacement.  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

> We'll have to start calling you 'the six million dollar man' Hipbert.


Cool. I will look forward to recieving the residual checks!

----------


## Humbert

> Best of luck with this next hip replacement.


Thanks Boon. Appreciate the thought.

----------


## nigelandjan

All the best with it Humbert , its the first time I have seen this thread sorry , just had a read through it ,, hope it all goes well .

BTW do you go in to put your blood in a bank before the op over there ? 

Just wondering about our blood groups thats all

----------


## slackula

I also had never seen this thread before, best wishes Hipbert (I like that one), and I hope all goes smoothly and you are up and dancing the Yes We Can-Can soon!  :Smile: 




> broke my neck some years ago - fractured C1, C2 & C3 and was paralyzed for 6 months.


Wow, that is very scary.

----------


## Boon Mee

> I also had never seen this thread before, best wishes Hipbert (I like that one), and I hope all goes smoothly and you are up and dancing the Yes We Can-Can soon! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> ...


It was but I had the very best of Chinese & Western medical care there in Singapore.  I do credit my fairly rapid recovery to the Chinese portion though.  Especially acupuncture which can cure just about anything IMO.

----------


## misskit

Sorry to hear you've been doing poorly, Humbert. Best wishes for your fast recovery. 


Can't short term wifi cards which have local access be bought in convenience stores now? If so, could give you some connection with the outside while in the hospital.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
An aircard from True or Dtac is another method.

and, they are fairly fast these days...just gotta sign a contract but if you have the Yellow Book, no problems.

----------


## pseudolus

> An aircard from True or Dtac is another method


You don't need a contract. Also if your phone has internet sim, you can stick that sim card into the air card and it works fine. 

Good luck with the op.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> An aircard from True or Dtac is another method
> 
> 
> You don't need a contract. Also if your phone has internet sim, you can stick that sim card into the air card and it works fine. 
> 
> Good luck with the op.


Good info.

Back a few years I had to take out a contract for the Dtac aircard I use when away from WiFi.  Cheap enough <$10 bucks a month.

On topic:

Knew one guy who had his hip replaced and he gained a lot of weight subsequent to the operation.  Perhaps due to his discomfort getting around - no exercise.

----------


## Humbert

> An aircard from True or Dtac is another method.


Right. I had forgotten about those. I will pick one up tomorrow. 
The first couple of days you are flat on your back and on some pretty strong narcotics for pain. After that its a lot of lying flat on your back with intervals of physical therapy. Some connection to the world would be a welcome diversion.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> An aircard from True or Dtac is another method.
> 
> 
> Right. I had forgotten about those. I will pick one up tomorrow. 
> The first couple of days you are flat on your back and on some pretty strong narcotics for pain. After that its a lot of lying flat on your back with intervals of physical therapy. Some connection to the world would be a welcome diversion.


 Hey Humbert a good mate of mine had a double hip replacement done about 12 years ago, he told me in no uncertain terms that the initial pain of the op was worth it ten times over, simply cos it made a "new man" of him ,he's now a sprightly 74 and has never had a bit of trouble with his new replacements whatsoever  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

^Hey Piwanoi I updated this thread today because I am having the other leg done now. I had the first one done 3 years ago. I know it's worth it but I have a lot of bad memories about the first one which I reported here at the time. I had to have two surgeries because they dropped me in the ICU and disloged the new joint. Then I got a blood clot during my recuperation. I am really hoping that this one goes smoothly and without incident.

----------


## sabang

> they dropped me in the ICU and disloged the new joint


Holy moley- if u were back in the states, you could sue the arse off them for that. Unlucky- but lightning doesn't generally strike twice.

----------


## mao say dung

Enjoy the drugs, Humbert. And good luck.

My dad had a total of 4 artificial knees over time and the family joke was when asked how he was he would say "Not bad, really. It only hurts when I move".

----------


## slackula

> but lightning doesn't generally strike twice.


Nice one -- now you've put the hex on him!

Break a leg Humbert!






There, that should fix it  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> ^Hey Piwanoi I updated this thread today because I am having the other leg done now. I had the first one done 3 years ago. I know it's worth it but I have a lot of bad memories about the first one which I reported here at the time. I had to have two surgeries because they dropped me in the ICU and disloged the new joint. Then I got a blood clot during my recuperation. I am really hoping that this one goes smoothly and without incident.


 Jeez Humbert it would appear you've had some what of a rough passage ,I'm sure with the help of a bit of positive thinking on your behalf and a bit of good luck you will be sailing in calmer waters in a few months from now , ya know they can keep all their masses of  money, good health especially in our later years is Paramount and priceless ,and as long as we have got enough to live a decent life as you obviously do looking at the photo's of your des res some while ago , what the heck eh  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

I am recuperating at home now. The hip replacement went off smoothly. The surgeon was quite cautious because of my past history. No swelling at all this time and I actually only required morphine in post op. I should be able to get around with only a cane in about three more weeks and walking unassisted after two months. The first couple of weeks at home after hip surgery requires a lot of assistance and patience. I am very grateful to my wife - I could never get through this without her help.
Cheers to all those who wished me well!

----------


## Necron99

Take it easy mate, lucky you have the support.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I tried to green you, but I guess I'd recently sent a red.

Seriously though, best wishes and I hope you recover 100%.

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> I actually only required morphine in post op


Good fun eh?  :Smile:

----------


## Storekeeper

Glad to hear you're doing well Humbert. 

Does hip replacement pretty much rule out jogging for exercise?

----------


## Humbert

> Does hip replacement pretty much rule out jogging for exercise?


I'm afraid so. That would create a lot of wear and tear on the artificial joint.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Storekeeper
> 
> Does hip replacement pretty much rule out jogging for exercise?
> 
> 
> I'm afraid so. That would create a lot of wear and tear on the artificial joint.


A recent study came out with data showing walking is just as good as jogging anyway.  Anything that get the heart rate up is good.

----------


## poorfalang

Just only noticed this thread,
hope you recovered well,

i had have to have similar surgery to you at the age of 25,  :Smile: 

after 6 years of pain and 15 orthopedics consultants in London Portugal and Thailand
i was finally diagnosed with a (femoral acetabular impingement) rare, but quite easy to diagnose, only that i did not fit the characteristics of a fella that could develop that problem,( professional sports players). towards the end of their careers :Smile:  
any way i went under the knife, bigger scar than a hip replacement,
they cut me first then, used an oscillating saw to cut thru the femur just bellow the neck, then dislocated the head out and shaved a 1 cm bone growth nice and smooth then back in screw it all together and stitched me.  :Smile: 
6 months on crutches 1.5 years to full recovery.
 very delicate and dangerous that is why the cut the femur prior to dislocating in order to prevent damage to the blood supply to the head of femur.

oh yea, i forgot to add all that and i was awake thru out,  :Smile:  yep, only a spinal so no pain at all ,other i could feel touching and movement, i even heard the saw going thru my bone, :Smile: 



anyway get better and keep moving, don't get into a coach potato and you will be ok. :Smile:

----------


## VocalNeal

> Glad to hear you're doing well Humbert. 
> 
> Does hip replacement pretty much rule out jogging for exercise?


I have a friend with two replacement hips. He doesn't run any more because he is getting on a bit. Used to jog with replacement hips though.

----------


## Humbert

A friend of mine is weighing his options between having his hip replacement here or in San Francisco at Kaiser. The technique at Kaiser is to make two smaller incisions which are less injurious to the thigh muscles. They also cement the new hip joint into the bone which allows for walking much sooner. I had a single larger incision without cementing. My doctor feels advised that a non-cemented joint will last longer and create a more organic result. If he goes back to the US he will certainly need his wife to go along and assist him in his recovery which is a big cost issue in itself. I have heard that hip replacement in the US can be very costly. Over $30K. In Thailand the cost runs between B350-450K.

----------


## nigelandjan

Hope its all going well for you   Humbert

----------


## Bazzy

I know a little about this industry. If I were you I would ask the surgeon what brand of parts will be inserted. Avoid asian comapnies and stick to western ones, for example Zimmer or Stryker. Western companies are extremely regulated, asian ones not so and are happy to supply sub quality parts. Zimmer have a warehouse in BKK and distrubute to all of the Thai hospitals. Surgeons tend to stick to the brands they know, so you may need to change doctors.

----------


## terry57

> A friend of mine is weighing his options between having his hip replacement here or in San Francisco at Kaiser. I have heard that hip replacement in the US can be very costly. Over $30K. In Thailand the cost runs between B350-450K.



My mate bought his 80 year old mum over from Australia to have a new hip done at Bumungrad.

That was 5 years ago. She was well happy with the results, they done a great job.

Cost nothing compared to here in Aussie plus in Thailand they done it the week after she arrived and in Aussie she would of had to wait.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Cost nothing compared to here in Aussie plus in Thailand they done it the week after she arrived and in Aussie *she would of had to wait*.


Probably a long time too and in constant pain.

Not good...

----------


## Humbert

> I know a little about this industry. If I were you I would ask the surgeon what brand of parts will be inserted. Avoid asian comapnies and stick to western ones, for example Zimmer or Stryker. Western companies are extremely regulated, asian ones not so and are happy to supply sub quality parts. Zimmer have a warehouse in BKK and distrubute to all of the Thai hospitals. Surgeons tend to stick to the brands they know, so you may need to change doctors.


I'm not sure who you adressing your comment to but my two replacements are complete so as for changing doctor's it's a bit late. I recall that my doctor said the parts came from the US.

My recovery is going well and I expect to be back at work next week sometime.

----------


## Boon Mee

> My recovery is going well and I expect to be back at work next week sometime.


Excellent!

Looking forward to seeing you back in Speaker's Corner!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Humbert

> Looking forward to seeing you back in Speaker's Corner!


No way booners. It just depresses me. I will be posting only in innocuous threads from now on.

----------


## misskit

You must be doing really well if you will be returning to work next week! Glad to hear you are on the mend, Humbert.


I've not been posting in the Speakers Corner for the same reason you mention above. I can't bring myself to read the news lately, so have nothing to add anyway.

----------


## Boon Mee

> I can't bring myself to read the news lately


Buyers Remorse is indeed a bitch, isn't it?  :Smile: 

On Topic:

Hope you continue to get mobile w/out too much discomfort, Humbert!

----------


## Humbert

It's three months since I had my left hip replaced and I am back in the hospital. I had been experiencing massive pain in my thigh for weeks. X rays show that the prosthetic hip is fine but the abductor muscle has not healed for some reason. This means that the other muscles must work to compensate which causes terrible pain. I will be in here for at least a week for rehabilitation which should strengthen the thigh muscles so I can walk again. Not a great experience.

----------


## misskit

Oh no. Sorry to hear that. At least it is for rehabilitation and new surgery isn't needed.

Get well soon.

Hope you have many pretty nurses to keep you in a good mood.

----------


## Boon Mee

> It's three months since I had my left hip replaced and I am back in the hospital. I had been experiencing massive pain in my thigh for weeks. X rays show that the prosthetic hip is fine but the abductor muscle has not healed for some reason. This means that the other muscles must work to compensate which causes terrible pain. I will be in here for at least a week for rehabilitation which should strengthen the thigh muscles so I can walk again. Not a great experience.


Really sorry to hear that, Humbert.  Hope they have you on a pretty good morphine-drip to handle the pain.

Miss you in SC - get well soon!  :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

^^  ^   Thanks.
There's more to life than US dysfunctional politics.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> It's three months since I had my left hip replaced and I am back in the hospital. I had been experiencing massive pain in my thigh for weeks. X rays show that the prosthetic hip is fine but the abductor muscle has not healed for some reason. This means that the other muscles must work to compensate which causes terrible pain. I will be in here for at least a week for rehabilitation which should strengthen the thigh muscles so I can walk again. Not a great experience.


Bummer. Having spent most of the past two years in rehab, it ain't fun. Good news is that it usually works....eventually. Hang in there.

----------


## Humbert

It's almost a year since my second hip replacement. I am still using a walker and crutches and living with intolerable pain. They finally figured out that the stem is loose and I have to have another operation to correct the problem. I am having revision surgery next week by a specialist. Hopefully I will be able to have a normal life again.

----------


## splitlid

holy shit Humbert, that sounds bad. just the other day I thought of you as my father may require a replacement soon.
may I ask how much it was?(the non painful one)

----------


## Humbert

Cheers Splitlid. I had insurance but the total cost was a tad over 400,000 baht

----------


## Sumocakewalk

I had my left hip resurfaced at Bumrungrad 20 months ago. That's a procedure that is similar to a hip replacement, but leaves most of the leg bone intact and replaces the joint surfaces. Resurfacing is used for patients that still have good bone structure. If you are over 65 or have bone structure problems, it is not recommended. In my case the cause for the hip problem is osteoarthritis.

I am quite happy with the results as the left hip now feels fine. It took about 4 months of recovery before I began to feel that I could walk somewhat normally again. As with a full hip replacement, to make the new joint last longer you need to avoid high impact activities like jogging. I try to ride my bicycle several times a week for exercise and that seems fine. I could not do that prior to the resurfacing.

Now I am just wondering how much longer my right hip will be good for. So far no major problems there. The tab at Bumrungrad for the hip resurfacing was about 500,000 baht.

----------


## Humbert

^There was a 2- 1/2 year interval between my two hip replacements. I wish you luck and hope you don't have problems with the other hip.

----------


## mingmong

sorry to hear Humbert and Sumo too about your situation, my Dad had had 3 opts, 1 replaced twice because of crap components! only available in Australia[dumped technology] 
all the best in the future, wish you well

----------


## gene

Hi My name is Gene had a hip resurfacing operation 18 months ago, suffered for long time. Did a lot of research on total hip replacement and hip resurfacing chose Hip resurfacing as way to go am glad I did the most important thing is to find a Doctor who has done a lot of these with good results.  I chose a Doctor in Chennai India as He is one of the best in the world Doctor Bose great results. If You need more info go to Surface Hippies site on web best of luck Gene.

----------


## Waid

Ouch. Some folks really do have a tough time of it. Trust you all mend in double-quick time & with minimal pain.

----------


## Dillinger

> I am having revision surgery next week by a specialist.


Best wishes Humbert, hope they can stop your pain and get you back windsurfing soon :Smile:

----------


## Humbert

^Thanks! I'm in hospital now. I had lots of tests and will consult with my doctors this afternoon. Looks like I will have surgery tomorrow or Monday.

----------


## terry57

> The tab at Bumrungrad for the hip resurfacing was about 500,000 baht.




Is that a reasonable price compared to paying in England or Australia ?

----------


## sabang

Good luck with it mate- it must be pretty disappointing to have invasive surgery, and the problem isn't fixed. Better luck this time!

----------


## Humbert

Blood tests have revealed that I have an infection in my hip replacement that has caused loosening. I have to have two operations. Tonight I will have the prosthetic removed and the bone and tissue will be cleaned. I will then be put on IV antibiotics. If the infection is gone in two weeks they will operate again and put in a new joint. What a mess.

----------


## misskit

Sorry to hear things are more complicated for you. Are they letting you go home between surgeries or keeping you banged up in the hospital until it's all over?

----------


## Humbert

^I have to be in the hospital on an antibiotic drip. I am in the hospital in Bangkok but I live in Surin so after second surgery I will have to stay in a hotel for a month to recuperate. It's going to be weird not having a hip joint. The doctor said it will not be painful but the bad leg will a few inches shorter than the other one until they put the prosthetic back in.

----------


## aging one

That sounds awful but you seem to be holding up well. Well done and stay strong Humbert.

----------


## Ratchaburi

I hope all turn out well for you Humbert, get well Mate

----------


## Latindancer

At least you now know why it came loose.

I've always enjoyed your posts here, Humbert. Break a leg ! *

*
Break a leg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## neemo

good luck Humbert!

----------


## Humbert

I am still in the hospital and will probably be here at least another week. It really sucks. I imagine they do not have much experience with this procedure since infection only occurs in one case out of a hundred. The temporary spacer they put in makes movement very painful. I was able to sit up and put my feet on the floor for the first time today. Hopefully I will be able to use a walker in a few days. I had a lot of problems with veins collapsing so keeping an IV in has been difficult. I have failed jab bruises up and down both arms. I don't recommend this to anybody.

----------


## misskit

Sounds a real slice of Hell, Humbert. Hard to express how bad I feel for you. 

Hang in there, sweetheart, your life will return to normal soon.

----------


## kmart

^Sounds rough, mate. All the best for a speedy and full recovery.

----------


## Mr Lick

Ouch! Best regards for a hasty improvement in your health Humbert.

----------


## billy the kid

yes  gotta give it time. and no, i certainly would not wish for that operation.

----------


## bobo746

good luck mate

----------


## Kurgen

Good luck with getting painlessly back on your feet H.

----------


## piwanoi

Every ones pulling for you on these boards without a doubt , I knew and old farmer back there in blighty who had a double hip replacement at age 64 which was a complete success ,so no reason why yours can't be the same  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

Humbert...as it seems you have access to the net....may I suggest you give yourself humour therapy ? Just find all the things you find funny....pics, videos. It will pick up your mood, but also your entire BEING !

----------


## Humbert

^ The nurses are keeping me in stitches. Good advice.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Holy fuk humbert. sounds like a nightmare mate, hope it all goes well for you

----------


## Mr Earl

Wow rough tripping man, hope for the best, if ya need some fabulous hot springs to help the recuperation let me know as i can guide ya around Ranong,

----------


## Mr Earl

BTW these hot springs made a huge difference while recuperating from my broken back a few years ago.
 I still use them to rejuvenate after my world moto adventures.

----------


## Sumocakewalk

> Originally Posted by Sumocakewalk
> 
> 
> 
>  The tab at Bumrungrad for the hip resurfacing was about 500,000 baht.
> 
> 
> Is that a reasonable price compared to paying in England or Australia ?


Sorry, I just noticed your question today as I had not revisited the thread. Before I went ahead with the resurfacing I did some investigation of cost in other places, mainly the U.S., and it was considerably higher. Something like 3x if I recall correctly.

I ended up going with Bumrungrad mainly due to the reasonable cost, and since Thailand is my place of residence I did not want to incur additional travel expenses and logistical issues. My wife and her family are here and I needed their support for the long recovery period.

I've caught up on the updates from Humbert now as well. My best wishes go out to Humbert and I hope the problem is fully resolved this time around.

----------


## Sumocakewalk

Hello Humbert,

I see that you are on line today and I'm wondering how the fix for your second hip replacement is going. I hope that is working out for you.

----------


## Humbert

After two months in the hospital in Bangkok I am now back home in rural Surin. I now have a second prosthetic in my left hip after the first operation failed and became infected. I had to undergo an operation to remove the first prosthesis which left me without a hip for about three weeks. After the final prothesis was installed I was on intravenous antibiotics for two weeks. The surgeries left me anemic so I am on medication for that. I am recovering and slowing getting back on my feet. The past year has been rough so I have very little strength left in my quadracept muscle. I have to build that back up slowly so I can support myself and walk without assistance. Thanks to everyone who wished me well during my ordeal.

H

----------


## Latindancer

I've got good news for you, mate. The quadriceps muscles are very quick to lose muscle tone, but fast to build it up.
If you're bedridden for one week, they lose 25% of their tone in that time alone.
Just keep using them and you'll build em up in no time at all.

----------


## Humbert

^
That's good to know.
I do a lot of exercise; abduction, leg raises etc. I still can't do a dead leg lift though.

----------


## Loy Toy

> I still can't do a dead leg lift though


How horrific.

Wow it seems you have been to hell and back with this hip mate.

Just keep on keeping on and you will be up and around in no time.

Good luck for a speedy recovery.

----------


## Latindancer

Just build it up a little every day. Preferably many times every day. Basically, muscles are inflatable (in a hydraulic kind of way). The increased movement  improves flexibility, causes more blood flow, keeps nutrients moving in, increases size and tone, and therefore improves healing.

Keep humming, Bert.

----------


## kmart

Looks to have been a very tough year, Humbert. Hoping that you mend well, and the old adage "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" applies. All the best.

----------

